# The TTF and TTOC - now officially as one!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

All

It's with great pleasure I announce that following the recent committee changes within the TTOC, the TTOC and TTF are to join forces, to become one big resource/club for all thing TT! 

With immediate effect Nem (the TTOC Chairman) will join the TTF Administration team, and with his help we will be able to dedicate more time to the forum and get the jobs done that have been put off due to resource/time issues (we can also sort out the issues that have dogged the forum recently due to it's sheer size!). This will include the promised additional features and content to the forum. More moderators will be added and other things to enhance your TT experience - so watch this space!

All-in-all having the TTF and TTOC together, will mean that both can continue and expand on the 8 year's history they have!

If you have any questions/suggestions or issues regarding this, please feel free to drop Myself, Nick (Nem) or Jae, a PM. 

Cheers
Kevin


----------

